# Heat Cables And Stats For Home Made Incubator



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

I have a home made wooden cabinet incubator, 2x2x3 with 4 levels. Im thinking of using a heat cable to evenly heat it without needing a fan. 

Where have you purchased these from in the past? Im looking at Parsene 24m 220w and the bio green 25m 330w soil heater cables. They are longer and cheaper than the reptile ones and i have heard them mentioned on here before as equally as good/better for cheaper. 

The only issue is the bio green only work on its own stat, are these any good, if you have used them? and the parsene one advises use of its stat but has a plug so can plug into others (im thinking of using my usual stat, habistat pulse) 

Any advice from experiance would be great boys and girls.

Thanks

Gav.


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

No one able to offer some advice?


----------



## kenobi (Sep 15, 2008)

i'd go with the parsene cable
although saying that i do have the zoomed 16m 150w cable heating my 6ft glass front fridge incubator
works wonders, no issues


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

What stat do you use with the Parsene? A Habistat or their own stat?


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

kenobi said:


> i'd go with the parsene cable
> although saying that i do have the zoomed 16m 150w cable heating my 6ft glass front fridge incubator
> works wonders, no issues


May go for this option then. I thought the more the better, so that the whole incubator had some cable. Making the temps more even with no hot or cold spots. The Parsene and bio green being 8-9m longer than the zoomed was my interest in them. Your incubator being twice the size of mine and being heated well puts my mind at rest to the above.


----------

